# Dialing It All Down ...



## MAquino (Jul 24, 2017)

There's a lot of anger, pain, suffering, and death in this area of the Forum. Wouldn't it be nice to switch it off, or at least turn the dial down?

That's what started the PSYOP/MindWar project back in 1980 at HQ 7th POG, culminating in _MindWar_ today.

It begins with physiological analysis of the locus and origin of dysfunctional emotions. These are commonly assumed to be conscious: the result of argument and direct action. What this misses is that such attitudes and actions have their basis in individuals' perceptions and beliefs of "reality", which is a matrix of "pattern thinking" constructed and reinforced at the subconscious level of "thought architecture".

So what people assume to be their arbitrary, discretionary impressions, interpretations, and attitudes are largely predetermined at the 95% subliminal rather than the 5% liminal level of thought. Even pre-MW PSYOP made the mistake of designing its campaigns exclusively at the liminal level - which is exactly why so much of it failed except in battlefield-reactive situations.

It's fascinating - and also both disconcerting and humiliating - to realize how extensively humans are controlled by the subconscious. Back in the 1980s I asked JFK if they had ever swept the Hall and its classrooms for electromagnetic radiation; the answer was no. I said, "Would you like me to rig a classroom so that you can turn a few dials and make all the students attentive, alert, sleepy, irritable, etc.? Again they said no, and I recall were a bit weirded-out by the conversation. It would have required some EMF generators, +/- air ionizers, and some light-spectrum emitters. No, they didn't have this stuff in the basement, but it was available from various commercial mad-lab sources such as "Information Unlimited":

Information Unlimited - Science Projects, Electronics Kits, Lasers, Tesla Coils, High Voltage Engineering

Today you wouldn't even have to go that far; you can find things like brainwave detectors and infrasound generators as iPhone apps!

Point being that, within obvious limits, you can design and operate a MW package that can raise or lower the level of violence. Those "obvious limits" involve overwhelming needs and drives like fear, hunger, illness, injury, etc. Even in severe situations MW PSYCONs (Psychological Controls) can help, but not overwhelmingly. So the time to initiate a MW campaign is *before* situations get violent.

As another example: Also back in the 80s I looked for buildings in San Francisco with a reputation for irritable employees. Found one with an A/C unit on the roof resonating its _beta_-infrasonics throughout the entire structure. Found another with old, sharp-edged ductwork, positively-ionizing all the A/C. Some simple tweaks and suddenly everybody was getting along OK. So this technology is not just for battlefields.

I wish I could say that the USA was at the head of the class in this. Actually CIA & DIA were dragging their knuckles; I gathered that this kind of research was not career-enhancing, like MJ X-Files. The people who were really into it were the KGB, whose Dr. Dmitri G. Mirza established four secret laboratories to explore the Outer Limits. M-4 was the really spooky one: Black Magic & etc.

While the official agencies were being huffy and USSR-confrontational [these were the "Evil Empire" days of the Reagan Administration], I chanced upon a novel in a Berkeley bookstore: _An End to Ordinary History_ by Michael Murphy. It was a fictionalized tour of Soviet Indiana Jones gigs. I met with Mike, who you may know as the guru of the Esalen Institute down in Big Sur. Seems he and his friend Steve Donovan were regular USSR visitors and came back with all sorts of weird documents. which Steve added to his "Transformation Project" files and invited me to rifle, which is why 7th POG suddenly knew so damn much about the Twilight Zone ... one blip of this being the [in]famous "From PSYOP to MindWar" paper, and today the _MindWar_ book.

So the cat's out of the back where the tech is concerned; now the main problem is the PhysWar commercial business - what Ike warmed us about as the "military-industrial complex". We Purple People can operationalize MW at the incident level, but Big Money is a bit out of our AO.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2017)

Interesting.
So you could rig a machine/s, system/s to make a dumbass like me a great student?



MAquino said:


> So the cat's out of the back where the tech is concerned; now the main problem is the PhysWar commercial business - what Ike warmed us about as the "military-industrial complex". We Purple People can operationalize MW at the incident level, but Big Money is a bit out of our AO.



So is big money using this against the masses, or could "they"?


----------



## MAquino (Jul 24, 2017)

pardus said:


> Interesting. So you could rig a machine/s, system/s to make a dumbass like me a great student?


MW can adjust sensory inputs to maximize your alertness and energy while neutralizing inputs which exhaust or depress you. Another package could do the opposite to an enemy. I summarize 14 different PSYCONs in the book; these are cherry-picked to create packages tailored to specific situations. As these are SLIMC (subliminal involuntary mind control) PSYCONs, neither you nor the enemy would be aware of their activated presence. You would just know how you happen to feel.

For instance, BWR (brainwave resonance - PSYCON#1) can be transmitted from any source - radio, satellite, aircraft, submarine, etc. - from a localized to a country-wide area. You don't even have to have working ears; BWR can go right through your skin.



> So is big money using this against the masses, or could "they"?



I discuss this briefly in MW, but more extensively in the subsequent _FindFar_, which addresses some of the more troublesome problems. Actually there's a model for what to do about the PhysWar industry: nukes. We spend lots of $ building them, but no one of sanity thinks of lighting them up. All we have to do is treat PW conventional armaments the same way: blow lots of taxpayer $ on them but just use them for showing off, like the just-launched _Jerry Ford_. Just don't use them for shooting or blowing up people. Leave international issues & crises to MW.

In a MW campaign the operational area is first "prepared" by MW Branch, so that the onsite MetaForce teams won't find themselves in a hostile environment. MF - the evolutionary successor to SF - soldier is closer to _Kung Fu_'s Caine than to _First Blood'_s Rambo. He's invisible, unpredictable, and infallible. [In fact Shaolin is one of the facilities which signs off on him ... not sure if he gets the dragon & tiger brands, however. Once MF has achieved stability, it disappears as invisibly as it arrived. Indeed the target society may not even be aware of it during its entire presence on-site.

CA's successor - ParaPolitics - is tasked to design and create the ideal moral & practical social structure (_polis_) for the affected society. This is an entirely difference mission from current CA's infrastructure first-aid. obviously. It is an elaborate, multidimensional process of evaluation and implementation. The model for it comes from Dr. Raghavan Iyer's _ParaPolitics_.

Not so much as a single MF or PP casualty is permitted. MWB does not give MF the green light until its package is completely operational, and it is not lifted until the last PP soldier has departed. MWB operators are on the ground with both MFB & PPB for continuous monitoring and adjustment.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2017)

So...you identify a situation where violence is likely to occur and zap everybody with EMF generators and tesla coils and the blow up is a averted?

If most violence is driven by emotion, by hatred, by fear, by the need for retribution, by greed, by political or religious animosities, by poverty, by resentments...overwhelming drives.

I don't know. As you say, it would have limitations. I think we're going to have to keep on killing people for a long time.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2017)

MAquino said:


> MW can adjust sensory inputs to maximize your alertness and energy while neutralizing inputs which exhaust or depress you. Another package could do the opposite to an enemy. I summarize 14 different PSYCONs in the book; these are cherry-picked to create packages tailored to specific situations. As these are SLIMC (subliminal involuntary mind control) PSYCONs, neither you nor the enemy would be aware of their activated presence. You would just know how you happen to feel.
> 
> For instance, BWR (brainwave resonance - PSYCON#1) can be transmitted from any source - radio, satellite, aircraft, submarine, etc. - from a localized to a country-wide area. You don't even have to have working ears; BWR can go right through your skin.
> 
> .



Very Interesting indeed. 
So what can _I _do for myself to  "adjust sensory inputs to maximize your alertness and energy while neutralizing inputs which exhaust or depress you"? I want that.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 24, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> So...you identify a situation where violence is likely to occur and zap everybody with EMF generators and tesla coils and the blow up is a averted?


Well. it's a bit more complicated than that. Right now the planet is a haphazard EMS environment. Humans can unaided-sense only a tiny segment of it, which is just as well, else we would all go nuts. But we all exist in this "soup", have evolved to numb ourselves to most of it. But the influences are still there. If you ever have the opportunity to step inside a Faraday Cage - for example in a satellite assembly facility - you'll notice the relief from tension, strain. And of course the environment is worse today because of all the EM activity we generate, right down to your iPhone.

Concerning a target environment MW first identifies and maps the disruptive factors, then actively adjusts them as possible and productive. And of course when MFB and PPB enter the AO, they're subject to the same "blanket" adjustments. But that's not a bad thing, because the whole idea is to create a positive, friendly, cooperative atmosphere.

Ever had a friend who was irritable because his house is too close to a high-tension power line, transmission tower, etc. There's more of it today with all the cellular relays, not to mention what you're getting right now from your laptop.



> If most violence is driven by emotion, by hatred, by fear, by the need for retribution, by greed, by political or religious animosities, by poverty, by resentments...overwhelming drives.


MW isn't a cure-all - just one more tool to make things more understandable and manageable. That said, when you look around at many of the hotspots around the world, one of the first questions is often: "Why can't they cooperate in the face of a common survival problem, instead of getting into a fight about it?" That's were MW may be useful. As I said, a couple of very basic discoveries/adjustments made some office building change from hostile to affable.



> I don't know. As you say, it would have limitations. I think we're going to have to keep on killing people for a long time.


One of the reasons I decided to publish the book in 2012 (updated 2016) is because of the extreme and constant proliferation of PhysWar we find ourselves in. In 1984 George Orwell predicted a state of continuous war among the superpowers; here we are. And the nuke danger is far greater than back in the Cold War days, with reactive tripwires that are now too fast for human "failsafe". One little glitch and:






MW is one proposal to start cleaning up the mess while we still can. I certainly welcome other ideas, including better/smarter developments of this one. What I don't think we can do is just sit here in rectal defilade waiting for Porky!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying, sir. That's some pretty forward-thinking military science. I_ think_ I'm kind of getting it. We have some PSYOP guys around here who'd probably find all this fascinating.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2017)

I use "MW" on my wife everytime I'm trying to get laid. I continue to utilize "MW" skillz when she attempts to get mad about all the lies in told her to get laid (take out the trash, wash dishes, etc).

But than again, maybe all the above is bullshit and I just used mind warfare on y'alls ass!:-"


----------



## Dame (Jul 25, 2017)

pardus said:


> Very Interesting indeed.
> So what can _I _do for myself to  "adjust sensory inputs to maximize your alertness and energy while neutralizing inputs which exhaust or depress you"? I want that.


Um... lay off the beer?  :-"












Blasphemy; I know.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 25, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Thanks for clarifying, sir. That's some pretty forward-thinking military science. I_ think_ I'm kind of getting it. We have some PSYOP guys around here who'd probably find all this fascinating.


In one part of the MW book I go into the history of SF, PSYOP, & CA. Today they've been reduced to "battlefield janitors", supporting and cleaning up the mess left by the main PhysWar branches/elements. MW corrects this:

Many people don't know this, but the blueprint for post-WW2 SF was created by USA MG Ed Lansdale, assisted by USAF COL Fletcher Prouty. Fletch sent me all the original course material from this gig, which also brough SF to what was then just the PSYOP School at Bragg. Lansdale's a Black Ops legend, having taken care of business in the Philippines before going to Vietnam during the Diem era. Fletch was best known as the actual "X" of Oliver Stone's JFK. Lot of backstories here, but the point is that SF was originally highly-tailored to be a stay-behind political action nucleus in the event of a postwar Warsaw Pact invasion of Europe. The teams had high expertise, impeccable language fluency, and ethnic integration with their AOs. All this was scrapped with Vietnam, where they were just used to deal with the non-Viet population that neither USARV nor ARVN wanted to bother with.

The new MetaForce reinstates the expertise along with the language & ethnic melding. MF teams are as indistinguishable from local culture as possible. I.e. this is not the place for racial, sexual, etc. USA social engineering. MF teams aren't to please US domestic activism; they're to be maximum effective where they're going.

CA was originally assembled as "military government" to deal directly with the devastation in Europe. It set up and ran the show; it wasn't there to just be useful to existing officials. Indeed Ike kicked Patton's ass for using local expertise, which was necessarily ex-Nazi. So CA&MG drew from the cream of the crop of social engineering. Once again this came apart in Vietnam, when the principle of merely augmenting local officialdom was locked in place. PPB supersedes CA with expertise in complete polis design and construction, and once again with ethnic & cultural precision. For instance you don't include women in a PPB team dedicated to an AO where women are held in contempt. That would just impair and possibly negate the team's effectiveness.

PSYOP is the real runt of the SOF litter. The USA has a very rocky history in propaganda, etc., stemming from the WW1 era's repression of "domestic sedition". During WW2 we mostly deferred to the Brits' idea of "sykewar" and were very prissy about Stalin's and Goebbels' flagrant excesses. Post-WW2 we passed the Smith-Mundt Act outlawing PSYOP against Americans and constraining it elsewhere. I once had a chat with the Army Vice COS about creating a PSYOP Branch. He said, "Mike, we need you guys, but we don't want you visible on the Hill (Congress). PSYOP is unAmerican; only communists and Nazis do it."

The Army finally got around to creating a PSYOP Branch, but is still having hissyfits about it, as in renaming it MISO (Military Information Support Operations), which is a knee-slapper everywhere and generates _Full Metal Jacket_ jokes. Then the Pentagon decided it was upset about the traidiotnal Black/Grey/White heraldry, because "America doesn't do Black". So that was officially outlawed a few years ago. I sent the USA Heraldry Institute a proposed new Branch coat-of-arms: a bowl of soup against a pink background, over the motto "MISO HORNY". I don't hear it's been approved yet.

Anyway the new MW Branch takes PSYOP full force into actual Thought Architecture, going right to the brain's subconscious and conscious functioning. That's what the PSYCONs are all about. This is how you anticipate international, intercultural, etc. conflicts and neutralize them before they happen, and without anyone even being aware of the adjustment. And yes, this is very freaky stuff, because it goes right to the center of the human brain's sensory and processing mechanisms. Rigorous ethical standards are essential. But this is how you retire PhysWar if you really want to do it.

I use the Army's SOF as the "implementation laboratory" because I frankly trust the integrity of military professionals more than I do civilians, as in CIA & DOS. Bragg already knows a lot about MW, but CIA is still clueless, stuck back in MK-series, StarGate, etc. snipe hunts. Good.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 25, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I use "MW" on my wife everytime I'm trying to get laid. I continue to utilize "MW" skillz when she attempts to get mad about all the lies in told her to get laid (take out the trash, wash dishes, etc). But than again, maybe all the above is bullshit and I just used mind warfare on y'alls ass!:-"


In the original 2012 MW I omitted PSYCONs "Sex" and "Religion" because the rest were already pretty spooky and I didn't want to disturb any more sacred cows than necessary. I almost croaked from cancer in 2015, so added them to the 2016 revision on the premise that I'll probably be gone before the lynch mob arrives.

Religion is of course an extremely powerful and extreme PSYCON, but it's dangerous to discuss it because it applies to you & yours as much as to them & theirs, and this can infuriate people very fast. So I intend to steer clear of it on this Forum.

Sex is still "the most fun you can have without laughing". I've thought it would be kind of cool to deal with a violent riot by spraying everuone with pheromones and turing it into a sex orgy. On the other hand I'm not sure I'd like to explain this to some general later.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 25, 2017)

Dame said:


> Um... lay off the beer?  :-" Blasphemy; I know.


But not entirely wrong either. Anything that impairs your brain's mechanical efficiency is unhelpful, including where the target is concerned. You want a nice, clear straight shot at thought-processing.

"Martial Arts" is one of the PSYCONs, and not in the personal-combat sense as much as in total bodily control & integration sense. Here my consultants were David Carradine [before he imploded and wound up hanging in a closet] and USAR CPT Dale Seago, one of the highest-ranking masters of the Japanese Bujinkan, who also alerted me to the work of Dan Millman and his "Peaceful Warrior" writings.

Obvious personal development differs in specialization between what's needed for MetaForce, MindWar, and ParaPolitics Branches.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2017)

Dame said:


> Um... lay off the beer?  :-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen you, this is a reality based site, so keep your dangerously radical thoughts to yourself!  :-"


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2017)

@MAquino would you mind answering this question for us? We'd much appreciate it. Thanks.



x SF med said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sir, did you visit Devens in conjunction with a Special Project in the 80's?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well I'll throw my dick out there, we call it psychological warfare...not mind warfare. Not that I know anything about it, because I don't.  But claims of LTC'ship and claims of Mind Warfare knowledge,  should be sustained with vetting... my $.02


----------



## MAquino (Jul 26, 2017)

pardus said:


> @MAquino would you mind answering this question for us? We'd much appreciate it. Thanks. "Sir, did you visit Devens in conjunction with a Special Project in the 80's?"


No. To what project are you referring? I recall Devens as theHQ of 10th SFG and also the ASA part of the MI School at Huachuca in AZ. That was where I did my advanced MI Course. Space Intelligence was so new in 1990 that the Army Space Institute didn't have its own Intel course; it tossed me to the USAF at Peterson AFB, CO for that.

You may be thinking of Projects Jedi or Scanate/Stargate. The former was Army, the latter a CIA/DIA $20M scam in which DoD also took an interest. In 1985 the Army commissioned a two-year, $425K report from the National Research Council, an agency of the National Academy of Sciences. Among the topics reviewed were stress management, biofeedback, accelerated learning, PK, ESP, and “remote viewing”. On December 8, 1987 the NRC report, entitled _Enhancing Human Performance_, was released. It concluded that most of the unconventional techniques were “scientifically insupportable”, but that sleep-learning, guided imagery, and “super learning” programs were viable.

Had anyone asked me at the time, I could have saved them a lot of trouble and cash. I later wrote an expose of Stargate for the periodical _Intelligencer_ of the Association of Former Intelligence Officers (AFIO). That made the Stanford Research Institute (SRI) furious; sorry 'bout that. I'm also a Magician Member of Hollywood's Magic Castle, and SRI was just being taken in by stage-magic flim-flam. So was CIA & DIA, and of all people the Red Chinese. The Soviets were not so easily suckered, since the KGB had been researching ESP since the 1960s.

Jedi was later Hollywooded as _The Men Who Stare At Goats_. The George Clooney character was based on my good friend (and SF vet) COL (Ret) John Alexander, who's since gone on to UFO studies. There was nothing supernatural about the goats: There's a type of goat which collapses when you stare at it. Google "myotonic goats" for some YouTube clips.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 26, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well I'll throw my dick out there, we call it psychological warfare...not mind warfare. Not that I know anything about it, because I don't.  But claims of LTC'ship and claims of Mind Warfare knowledge,  should be sustained with vetting... my $.02


"Psychological warfare" is technically a subcategory of "Psychological Operations" (PSYOP). DoD has also officially retired "PSYOP" in favor of "MISO" (Military Information Support Operations), which isn't supposed to sound as scary. However the Branch is still PSYOP (PO), not MISO. Most professionals still call it PSYOP. It's only in supermarket tabloids and such that an "s" is added: PSYOPS.

MW is "next generation" Special Operations, if it wants to go in that direction. "Taking the red pill", as it were.

Yes, I've send ShadowSpear my DD214 for vetting. I think that's not a bad idea, actually.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jul 26, 2017)

This MW is mind fucking me. Not sure if you're.. or if I'm being tested. 

If you are field grade or higher, and IIRC, IDK why are you dropping Gen grade names and quantum theoretical mental physics and such into a public forum that reads like a graduate thesis? 

If everyone is into MW... I'll just recluse to myself back into my lurk mode.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 26, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> This MW is mind fucking me. Not sure if you're.. or if I'm being tested.
> 
> If you are field grade or higher, and IIRC, IDK why are you dropping Gen grade names and quantum theoretical mental physics and such into a public forum that reads like a graduate thesis?
> 
> If everyone is into MW... I'll just recluse to myself back into my lurk mode.


Go read his intro, and then google his name.  You'll thank me later.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2017)

Just don't get flippant.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Go read his intro, and then google his name.  You'll thank me later.



I just did that.:-/


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I just did that.:-/



I think @Salt USMC was replying to @Kakashi66223 . (Or are you just being flippant?)



MAquino said:


> ...Many people don't know this, but the blueprint for post-WW2 SF was created by USA MG Ed Lansdale, assisted by USAF COL Fletcher Prouty. Fletch sent me all the original course material from this gig, which also brough SF to what was then just the PSYOP School at Bragg. Lansdale's a Black Ops legend...



I'm very familiar with Lonsdale's activities and I knew of him prior to going to SE Asia. Rufus Phillips was another Army/CIA officer involved with our allies there, working, like Lonsdale, to build a good relationship with our counterparts. Those two understood the need for rapport, the need to build support among the populace for an anti-Communist campaign. Their efforts were eventually stymied by the Bureaucracy/Big Army/Big Politics, South Vietnamese machinations and by Generals like Westmoreland who tried to fight the Viet Cong/NLF/NVA like they did the Germans on the plains of Europe.

I was involved in the Marine's Combined Action initiative. Major Curtis Williamson III offers one of the best descriptions of our mission:

_"Never growing beyond 2,500 men and 114 platoons, the program achieved unsurpassed success towards providing security for the populace, threatening the guerrilla infrastructure, empowering the local and regional leaders to govern, and killing the enemy. Additionally, all attempts by senior Marine leaders to convince General Westmoreland of the CAP's validity as a fitting strategy for all ground forces failed to overcome his conventional inclination towards the nature of the war. The strategy contained three elements: separating the guerrillas from the people through combined action, fighting the guerrillas as guerrillas, and limited pursuit of large NVA units with "fix and destroy" forces. Accepting that the war was among the people, this alternative strategy strove to achieve first pacification through combined action, then destruction of enemy forces." 
_
I honestly believe if the powers-that-be had listened to men like Lonsdale, Phillips and the Marine officers who tried to get authority to expand Combined Action, the war might've had a different outcome.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 26, 2017)

Kakashi66223 said:


> This MW is mind fucking me. Not sure if you're.. or if I'm being tested.



MW is, as defined in the book, ethical in the extreme. When you start going inside people's skulls, this is essential. That's why the Agency got in so much trouble with its MK-series.

By contrast, converntional PSYOP has no formal, official ethical overlay. It's just assumed that the USA is the Good Guy. This has always bothered me, and especially so at the National War College in 1986, when at a symposium some senior officers were saying that the only consideration was effectiveness.

This US attitude was summed up by William "Wild Bill" Donovan, head of the WW2 OSS, in his “Basic Estimate of Psychological Warfare”:


"Psychological warfare is the coordination and use of all means, including moral and physical, by which the end is attained - other than those of recognized military operations, but including the psychological exploitation of the result of those recognized military actions - which tend to destroy the will of the enemy to achieve victory and to damage his political or economic capacity to do so; which tend to deprive the enemy of the support, assistance, or sympathy of his allies or associates or of neutrals, or to prevent his acquisition of such support, assistance, or sympathy; or which tend to create, maintain, or increase the will to victory of our own people and allies and to acquire, maintain, or to increase the support, assistance, and sympathy of neutrals."

That inspired me to get together with the ICA rep at the NWC and do a paper specifically on PSYOP ethics (later incorporated into MW). [ICA, previously USIA, had the proponency for peacetime US PSYOP, as DoD & CIA have for wartime. ICA has since been absorbed into DOS.]

On the subject of your "being tested": Not by activated MW. But we all live in a soup of pre-MW propaganda, both commercial and political. One of the wake-ups in the PSYOP course at Bragg is that you don't get objective information anywhere, anytime. So the PSYOPerator has to first untangle the existing BS and then come up with better, more effective replacements.

The problem is that once you let this cat out of the bag, the Army and indeed the government has a whole bunch of people who see too much, too clearly. This makes you effective at what you do, but it also makes you dangerous. I'm always reminded of Syme in 1984:

"One of these days, thought Winston with sudden conviction, Syme will be vaporized. He is too intelligent. He sees too clearly and speaks too plainly. The Party does not like such people. One of these days he will disappear. It is written in his face."



> why are you dropping Gen grade names and quantum theoretical mental physics and such into a public forum that reads like a graduate thesis?


I'm just answering questions that I've been asked. Some of these are not exactly simple concepts, though I'm trying to minimize the jargon.

I don't recall dropping any generals' names. I mentioned MG Vallely because, as a COL & 7th POG CO, he initially tasked me with MW in 1980.

If you look at the MW dedication page, which you can see with Amazon's "Look Inside" feature, you'll see lots of advisors and consultants. There are some flag officers, along with Paul Kantner, Grace Slick, Kathryn Scott (Josette in the original _Dark Shadows_), Isaac Asimov, _et al_. Isaac and I took this back to his concept of "psychohistory" in his _Foundation_ novels. Paul included SLIMC in the backstory of his _Planet Earth Rock & Roll Orchestra_, and you'll have some fun checking out some of the music on that album if you're an instrument geek. He was a space freak, whose brain I picked a lot during my tour with USSPACECOM. I duly wrote him and Grace up in _FireForce_.

No idea what you mean by "quantum theoretical mental physics". Generally I don't go along with quantum theory; I think it's sloppy cut-and-paste speculation, but academically I'm a social, not a physical scientist.



> If everyone is into MW... I'll just recluse to myself back into my lurk mode.



In a MW campaign there is no hiding from it, since most of the PSYCONs are applications of the EMS (electromagnetic spectrum). The human body is an EM machine, controlled by EM fields. [That's why if you cut your arm, the correct kind of skin regrows, etc.] MW is an operating system for the machine.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 26, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I'm very familiar with Lonsdale's activities and I knew of him prior to going to SE Asia. Rufus Phillips was another Army/CIA officer involved with our allies there, working, like Lonsdale, to build a good relationship with our counterparts. Those two understood the need for rapport, the need to build support among the populace for an anti-Communist campaign. Their efforts were eventually stymied by the Bureaucracy/Big Army/Big Politics, South Vietnamese machinations and by Generals like Westmoreland who tried to fight the Viet Cong/NLF/NVA like they did the Germans on the plains of Europe.



That's also why SF got sidelined to dealing with the non-Viet tribal cultures instead of being center stage. I was over there during Abrams' time, and I don't think he knew what to do with SF either. He certainly screwed COL Rheault. Many people don't know that _Apocalypse Now_'s "Colonel Kurtz" was an intentional caricature of Rheault by Coppola. For that matter, few know that the original _Star Wars_ was a takeoff on the Vietnam War. Coppola gave the idea for AN to his protege George Lucas because he was busy with _Godfather_, then took it back while George was doing _American Graffiti_. So George switched his concept outline work (oppressive establishment fighting guerrilla rebels) to outer space. There's a ghost of all this in AN, wherein Harrison Ford cameos as "Colonel Lucas".



> I was involved in the Marine's Combined Action initiative. Major Curtis Williamson III offers one of the best descriptions of our mission ... I honestly believe if the powers-that-be had listened to men like Lonsdale, Phillips and the Marine officers who tried to get authority to expand Combined Action, the war might've had a different outcome.



In 1965 III MAF in ICTZ created an extremely successful "pacification program" for the coastal villages: an around-the-clock effort that didn't allow the VC to just roll back in. This program was disruped in mid-66 both because Westy wanted more search-and-destroy efforts like Starlight, and also because General Walt had to redirect assets to stop new NVA invasions over the3 DMZ. So the Marines had to develop the defensive bases along Route 9 out to Khe Sanh.  I was very fortunate to meet General Walt when he spoke at Scabbard & Blade's national conventionin 1968. An astoundingly brilliant strategist.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 27, 2017)

Interesting thread. 

Read about 'remote viewing' Ingo Swann once. My impression was it only works for a particular type of person.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## MAquino (Jul 27, 2017)

TheSiatonist said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Read about 'remote viewing' Ingo Swann once. My impression was it only works for a particular type of person.  Could be wrong though.



That was "Stargate". Beginning in 1973 first the CIA, then the NSA, and finally DOD embarked upon a $20 million series of “ESP” experiments together with the Stanford Research Institute (SRI). Originally entitled “Project Scanate”,  in 1995 it was retitled “Project Stargate” to surf the popularity of the 1994 sci-fi movie, though that flick had nothing to do with ESP.

Stargate attempted “remote viewing” experiments, which failed due to the simple fact that the transmission of visual information to the brain does not occur outside of the visible electromagnetic spectrum (EMS), approximately 400-790 THz. It is impossible for EMS waves in this range to survive coherently through atmospheric interference at the extensive distances proposed by SRI. Moreover the electrical impulses within the brain are far too weak even to escape the skull, much less travel any distance beyond it.

One of the most rigorous and conclusive analyses was conducted in 1977 by E. Balanovski and J.G. Taylor of the Department of Mathematics, King’s College, London. Their findings were published in _Nature_ magazine #276, November 2, 1978.

After having reviewed previous experiments attempting to test ESP for EM emission, B&T declared their dissatisfaction because of imprecise test conditions, exclusion of parts of the electromagnetic spectrum (EMS), and inadequate write-ups of the results. They determined to cover the entire EMS, and to do so under the most rigorous test conditions possible.

The battery of sensors they assembled included skin electrodes, electrometers, magnetometers, loop antennae, crystal detectors, horn antennae, thermocouples, electric thermometers, infrared detectors, and ultraviolet detectors. Many of these sensors overlapped one another’s frequency range, and altogether they covered the entire EMS from 0 to 3x105 GHz. Before the first experiment could be conducted, extensive test-running of all these sensors had occurred in order to record and filter out the irrelevant EM “noise” in the test areas, including passing cars and TV/radio station broadcasts. Readings were recorded on strip chart recorders, video tape recorders, and direct photographs of oscilloscope and frequency analyzer screens. The efficiency of this battery of devices was quickly evident, and the study concluded:



> We have tried to detect EM signals emitted by people, and in particular the Fourier spectrum of such signals, to test the reality of ESP phenomena. All experiments failed to yield any unusual EM radiation. It is possible to conceive transmission of EM energy from one person to another, or of emission by one person in a manner undetectable by the apparatus we have used. This would have been so if very brief pulses of EM energy were used in such signaling with times less than the response time of the corresponding apparatus at the frequency used. There are no known mechanisms in the body able to produce such signals at the power levels required to produce the effects. We have also found that humans are insensitive to low levels of EM. A possible mechanism for such signaling is therefore clearly ruled out for telepathy and distant-viewing. The EM levels emitted to achieve metal-bending [in the microwave range to achieve the desired focusing] are joules, and there is no known mechanism in the body to achieve a peak power output of GW; it is difficult to suppose that this would be possible without severe tissue damage.



Summarily the human brain can by itself neither send nor receive the stuff of which specific thoughts are made - save through the media of the physical senses. Therefore ESP does not occur, nor do purely mental efforts to produce physical effects (psychokinesis/PK). Apparent successes in these fields are either coincidental, the results of non-mental physical phenomena (magnetic fields, gravity, etc.), or deliberate deception by clever stage-magic trickery.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Most people who are not vetted are discouraged from making military related posts. This applies to any and all unvetted members. That having been said, how about we put a lock on this thread until the OP is vetted. Once vetted in a military capacaty we can unlock the thread. No disrespect is intended for the OP, and I'm sure the OP has the ability to understand the need for sticking to the rules.

So, for now this thread is locked down


----------

